# App Stuck in Environment - How to access others?



## Tezzsun (Oct 15, 2012)

Okay, so I'm trying to configure TOR to run a hidden service. This is my torrc file at the moment by the way:
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5aNb8jgd

As you see, it points to a directory which apparently TOR has no writable/readable permissions. What i found out is on installation (of TOR), it creates an account called "_tor" and by surprise, TOR can only access files within that TOR account. 

How can i make "_tor" or the TOR app access root files or other accounts folders and read/write in them?


----------

